# Liesl's surgery update



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Liesl did great w/her surgery---no diarrhea, vomiting, etc. She ate enough and drank well most of the time (I helped w/a syringe). All in all we were very happy, except for one thing---she was extremely agitated. I thought maybe it was the stitches and noticed today that she has a hard swelling at the top of the stitches, so made an appt. w/the vet for tonight. Last night she was crazy & not able to settle in to sleep. I gave her another Metacam dose and that only made her worse.
Today I haven't given her any Metacam & she has settled down---not thrashing like crazy. Duhhhhhh. Maybe it was the pain meds. This is not a normal side-effect of Metecam. Whatever, it is good to see her 4th day post-op finally sleeping peacefully. 
I will keep the vet appt. tonight to be on the safe side.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad she is doing well. Pain meds make me agitated sometimes. Let us know how the visit goes with the vet.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad the surgery went well, give her kisses for me.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

"Dr." Sandi, you are such a great mom to Liesl(hope I spelled it right). I'm glad to hear that she is sleeping peacefully..I think this is a good sign that she is on the mend. Do you think her agitation could have been from the anesthesia? My DH went through this after surgery once. I don't know about dogs, but in people it can take several days for the anesthesia to be totally out of the system. Hopefully, the little bump is nothing, but you are wise to have it checked..keep us posted.:wub(hugs))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So, this is what we are back to today! Kitzi has missed her so much! :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> So, this is what we are back to today! Kitzi has missed her so much! :wub:


How sweet:wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, that made me smile. Little Kitzel has his Liesl back!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Can anything be sweeter than two fluffs sleeping.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad she's doing well, Sandi! What a sweet pic of Liesl with her big bro. 

Did you change the spelling in her name or have I been misspelling it all this time?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, that is the sweetest picture of the two of them sleeping! Glad she is doing well!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that sweet spunky girl is doing well! I'm glad that big brother lives her !!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So good to hear that she is doing well :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad Lisel's doing better now. Hard to say what caused the agitation. I remember with an aunt of mine on whom they used a vaium anesthesia for cataracts -- the second time they did her other eye, she was the opposite of sedated and thrashing about in surgery. :w00t: Some meds can do it even if it's not listed as a side effect (everyone's different) or some of the pups have trouble with the sensitivity of the stitches and incision area. I remember people writing that their fluffs would suddenly stop frozen in place after surgery...it lasted a few days and then was fine. Whatever it was, so glad little Lisel is feeling better. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> So glad she's doing well, Sandi! What a sweet pic of Liesl with her big bro.
> 
> Did you change the spelling in her name or have I been misspelling it all this time?


My DH had a name tag made in the US for her (she is "his" baby) and insisted that is how he wanted it spelled. I only saw it after it was printed so we are going w/Liesl now! 
I am just glad he loves her so much, and she adores him.:wub:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Where was I at? I did not know we had surgery. So glad Liesel is feeling better. Hugs and kisses


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Christina, life has been so busy around here that we didn't make a big deal of it! There was also lots going on on SM & lots of sadness, so didn't want to cause any undue stress to anyone. And she came through like the little trooper she is---what a zest for life! I wish I could bottle it and market it! I would be a rich lady!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lovkins mama said:


> Where was I at? I did not know we had surgery. So glad Liesel is feeling better. Hugs and kisses


sending you some hugs and kisses ,it's hard work at times being a maltese mum i feel your pain oxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> So, this is what we are back to today! Kitzi has missed her so much! :wub:


What a sweet piccie, I'm glad her surgery is over and she's on the mend. Give the fluffs nose kissies from us! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

So glad to read that little Lisel is doing fine after her surgery!

Hugs and kisses to your sweet girl, Sandi and of course to my Kitzi boy, too! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> So, this is what we are back to today! Kitzi has missed her so much! :wub:


Awwww.......that's adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that little Lisel is doing well after the surgery. Yes -- each fluff (and human) can react differently to pain meds. I'm hoping that's all it was. Glad you're keeping the Vet appointment.

Please keep us posted and give that little sweetheart looks of hugs and kisses from her Awntie Lynn.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sandi, I'm so glad little Lisi is doing better~! that pic of Lisi and Kitzi says it all!!! give them both a little kiss on the head for me :-D


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Lisel's surgery went well....hope she feels better soon. Pain meds can do strange things and have a different reaction on each fluff. So nice that Kitzel was happy to have her home. Hopes that vet appt. goes well.

Hugs to Lisel and Kitzel


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
We just got home from the vet & I am so happy we kept the appt. They both feel that Lisi may have an allergy to the inner sutures---although it isn't infected yet (she just finished her antibiotic today). They are concerned about the same two places I am & esp. about the space just on top of where the last suture is knotted. The skin is swollen & bruised looking & hard---also a bit at the far end. She has been in a collar since coming home so we know she hasn't licked it. She has spent a lot of time in the stroller & Kitzi has (except for trying to get her to play the lst 2 days) basically left her alone. 
They removed the crust, cleaned it & want me to keep my eye on it for a few days to see what happens. There is a potential that we may have to put her under again, remove the sutures and give her a different kind! 
We are scheduled to fly out on the 17th for the World Dog Show in Salzburg so please pray that we will know what to do for her. I would hate to leave here & have something happen!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sandi, you must be a nervous wreck. I just can't stand to think of precious little Lisi being uncomfortable. Please get better sweet girl.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The picture of Kitzi & Liesl is very sweet.
That is such a shame about the reaction to the inner sutures.
I hope she won't need surgery again, poor sweetie.
She is very lucky to have your wonderful care & attentiveness to the incision.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no,Sandi. I've never heard of an allergy to sutures. So it's not an infection at that site? Praying for little Lisi.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I didn't know she had surgery. I will pray that Liesl will not have to have the sutures removed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no,Sandi. I've never heard of an allergy to sutures. So it's not an infection at that site? Praying for little Lisi.


So far, Sue, it isn't infected --for sure, but it does not look at all normal. I did have a bitch once who had surgery & this happened (yrs. ago). I actually changed vets because I thought they had operated in a non-sterile environment, but after a very, very long time--and a new vet---it was discovered she was allergic to the inside stitches. They use two different materials to suture up the inside & outside. 
My ? is: how would this be handled in the US? Do they wait for an infection & then remove the sutures?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

donnad said:


> I didn't know she had surgery. I will pray that Liesl will not have to have the sutures removed.


To Donna & the rest who have posted: Thank you for praying. You all know what that means to me! 
Lisi is still agitated but not as badly as last night---so was it the pain killer along w/her issue or did having the vet take off the crust & make it bleed tonight relieve some of the pressure? I am clueless.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sandi, I had hernia surgery, and had a reaction to the sutures. They were removed and something else used. (I don't know what??? ). Hoping there is no infection and she doesn't have be put under again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sandi, I had hernia surgery, and had a reaction to the sutures. They were removed and something else used. (I don't know what??? ). Hoping there is no infection and she doesn't have be put under again.


Did they remove them after you got infected? I am wondering how it would be handled in the US?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no  I'm just reading your update, Sandi. I'm glad it's not infected and it sounds like the vet is waiting to see how the incision site is continuing to heal over the next few days. If the area starts looking infected at any point or there is too much inflammation to allow for proper closure of the incision, it would be best to replace the sutures. I'll keep you and Lisi in my prayers that whatever needs to be done will lead to a successful healing.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sandi I'm glad to hear that Liesl is hanging in there. Such a sweet little baby! I wonder if they would consider just replacing the stitches now? I can understand the downside of going back under, but it can't be comfortable for her, not to mention your worries about the upcoming trip. I guess this is when one must exercise patience....not my strong suit lol. Lifting up prayers!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor little girl -- I'm sure that she's uncomfortable. Praying that her recovery continues without any need to remove and replace the sutures.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> So, this is what we are back to today! Kitzi has missed her so much! :wub:


Sweet, so glad she is doing better. The wild child will be back before you know it.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

She loooks so peacful like an angel godbless them xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope things settle down on their own and they don't have to put her under again. Give your little sweeties kisses for us!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

sandi,

I was not aware that Liesl went through surgery, was that a spay surgery?

Please don't leave her behind to go to the World Dog Show, she will feel so penalized.

No No No, she wants to be with you, take her with you, I'll send good thoughts that she will recover fast and be well enough to travel along:heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh dear, Sandi..I do hope she doesn't have to go under again. I have never heard of allergies to sutures..couldn't they put her back on antibiotics and give a cortisone injection? JMO, but it seems this would be a better option..keep us posted. Poor wittle Wisi.:heart::heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Did they remove them after you got infected? I am wondering how it would be handled in the US?


It wasn't so much of an infection, it was an allergic reaction. Swelling very red itching and a clear liquid draining. Yes, after the reaction showed up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi still isn't "right" & this is 5th post-opt day. She did the "I am not going to sleep thing again last night" but finally caved. Long night, sort of up & down. She did not eat all her "breckie" which is unusual for her, and isn't really playing like usual still--mostly just lying in her bed or Kitzel's bed.
Her incision is looking more like a blister toward the top---indicating allergy. I am using antibiotic cream on it per Jackie's suggestion and still hoping for the best.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, poor Lisel... I hope that today will be a better day for her. I feel so bad for her (and you too) that she still has not been able to come back to old self. Hopefully that blister will clear up and maybe a call to your Vet might be in order. I will be thinking about all of you today and hope that your next update will be more positive.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh, poor Lisel... I hope that today will be a better day for her. I feel so bad for her (and you too) that she still has not been able to come back to old self. Hopefully that blister will clear up and maybe a call to your Vet might be in order. I will be thinking about all of you today and hope that your next update will be more positive.


I was just at the vet last night & she told me this might happen & what it means. We are due to have the outer stitches removed in a few days & I will keep a close eye (& antibiotic ointment on it) until then. Thank you for your thoughts for us! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi still isn't "right" & this is 5th post-opt day. She did the "I am not going to sleep thing again last night" but finally caved. Long night, sort of up & down. She did not eat all her "breckie" which is unusual for her, and isn't really playing like usual still--mostly just lying in her bed or Kitzel's bed.
> Her incision is looking more like a blister toward the top---indicating allergy. I am using antibiotic cream on it per Jackie's suggestion and still hoping for the best.


 
Oh Sandi praying for your little girl. and huge hugs to you.

All my love,

Christine


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Sandi, i'm so sorry to hear about Lisi still not recovering well from her spay and that it may be because she is allergic to the inside sutures. I wonder what kind of material the sutures are made from? Will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I actually forgot to ask my vet, but it did happen to me w/another female I had years ago. I remember it was a long time before she was healed up. Lisi's seems to be healing except for that one spot--which doesn't look good. 
She did try to play this eve. a bit w/Kitzel & seemed more willing to eat tonight. She also did her first ever "outside pooh" for DH in the front garden this afternoon!!!! She has refused to go outside EVER, so we are happy, happy about this! Correction: once we got her to go on a pad on the sidewalk! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

